# New Canon forums, please come by and visit!



## inTempus (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just opened a new Canon forum.  It's open to all camera shooters of course, I even made a Nikonians section.  

The URL is: Kwanonians.com

The name comes from Canon's original name, Kwanon.

I look forward to you guys coming by, registering and helping to kick things off!


----------

